# Aggressive cat destroying my strays' colony. Need help ASAP please!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I manage a colony that at this time has about 20 strays. I feed them at the tiny public park under the condo where I live. Recently, one of the cats has started being even more aggressive than usual, and the cats disperse, don't come as much as they used to, and don't eat much because they're in a hurry to leave. I resent her for destroying what I worked so hard to accomplish. I'm waiting for the TNR guys in a couple weeks, but I know that spaying doesn't necessarily diminish territorial frenzy in aggressive cats, and it can actually become worse.

She's become so bad that lately the only way I have to make sure the shy ones get a bite is to kick her away - literally. She's always glued to me and if I try to get away, she scratches me and it hurts.

She was always crazy, but I used to be able to calm her down. I gave her lots of love for months. 

I don't have money to take my strays to the vet, so I can't rule out sickness as cause for her behavior. She has huge lumps on the sides of her body, like the bags of a burro, but she's had them since I first met her 5-6 months ago.

She lives in a parking lot next to the feeding station, so it's impossible to be any length of time without her around.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

When I kick her away, she hisses at me, tries to scratch me and leaves, but comes back and is glued to me again after a couple minutes. I can't feed the 2 new mothers and babies because of her.

This colony has been there for several years and it's even been in the papers because a famous actress was the feeder before me till she died, and I'd hate for the colony to evaporate. It just breaks my heart, and the feeling of impotence makes me furious.

I wanted to add also that clapping my hands, shaking a can, whatever, don't make her stop in the least.


----------



## aWhiteCat (May 12, 2011)

Can you relocate this cat? Or have the SPCA pick it up because of the weird bumps?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't have a heart to have her put to sleep...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Fortunately, the municipality started giving all TNR work to a shelter that has a TNR person who is an angel and extremely skilled, so the very next day she came and the problem was solved. The kitty is now a lot less aggressive, thank God. She lets me pet her and stays more beside me than she chases other cats. Unfortunately, a new cat (neutered) has joined the colony who is aggressive (bites other cats' necks), so again I'm in a bit of a problem, but not nearly as bad.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Just curious...what was it the "TNR person who is an angel" do to lessen this bully-girl's aggression? Did she feed her first until she was full, then feed the others? Certainly sounds like she has some sort of tumors or cysts. Wonder if she's in pain with them and that's why she's cranky?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

No, we did TNR. Whatever she has, she's now back to her old self tonight. She and the other aggressive cat have attacked my Prince and Prince is now spooked so he's afraid of me too. He's downstairs and I'm not able to bring him home, he won't come. I'm leaving the strays for good and keeping Prince indoor only. It's the way of the world: a couple bullies ruin everything that is good and beautiful for everyone. Maybe that's how God meant the world to be.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope the rest of the strays find somewhere to eat from now on. They don't deserve to starve for 2 aggressive cats. But the rest hardly come to eat anymore anyway, seeing as these two are out of control.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince is back, thank God. I had to chase the 2 cats away from him by threatening to kick them with my shoe. It breaks my heart because I love them, but I have no better ideas at 2 am on a work day.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd have them relocated or put to sleep.Which do you think is better aggressive two cats dying or the rest of your colony from starvation?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hitomi, I'm going to see what happens tonight. Then I'll ask for help / counsel from some women I've connected to locally who have lots of studies, experience and means to help in these cases. If all that doesn't help, I'll try to chase them away.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Maybe try a air horn or water gun to scare them when they start to fight(try not to do it around Prince as it might scare him instead).


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm told it's just her body structure and nothing out of the ordinary...

She's calmed down a lot since the spay, but is still quite frightening to the other cats. They all try to come to eat when I'm not there, because when I am she is always there. It's very sad for me to come and see an empty feeding station...


----------

